# Australian graduates earn 45% more



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Graduates of Australian universities are set to earn 45% more than someone who does not have a degree, according to a report from the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD). The Education at a Glance report reveals that some of the most attractive wages for tertiary educated individuals are found in Australia with the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian graduates earn 45% more...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

